
Ask HN: Starting a porn startup - abba_fishhead
I want to start a porn startup.<p>I want to shoot an adult film, and hopefully more. I&#x27;ll act and write, and I&#x27;ll hire&amp;pay the actress. I have 65k loyal followers on FB -- I&#x27;m a blogger and author among other things -- that I can market the film to, so there&#x27;s already a natural distribution channel. Besides, I could sell the clip on dozens of clip sites. The niche will be Asian male porn.<p>Basically I want to be the Asian James Deen.<p>I have several friends who expressed interest in being my co-star, whom I can hire, and I&#x27;ve found several filmographers from Craigslist, whom I can hire or just let them shoot for equity. I&#x27;m planning to shoot this in one day somewhere in Orange Country (measure B sidestepping).<p>I&#x27;ll keep records as per 18 USC 2257, ensure all talent are 18 or above, and find a suitable payment processor (any ideas?).<p>Am I overlooking anything?
======
hugh4
Well, I'm not sure if you're going to make any money doing it, but it sounds
like more fun than slinging JavaScript, so good luck, I guess.

I'd be very wary about wading into such a legally fraught area without talking
to a lawyer who has dealt with this kind of thing before. I wouldn't count on
the Internet for legal advice, that's my legal advice.

~~~
abba_fishhead
Well, I recently launched my paperback book, and I sold 500 copies in two
weeks from my page alone, and I'm going on the second print run already.
That's not a lot, but it covers my cost, and then more. I have a special
situation (small loyal following) that might just tilt profitability in my
favor.

I have female friends who've expressed interest in shooting with me ($500),
and I've already had several offers at $250 for the filmographers. Add some
miscellaneous here and there, and let's call the expenditure $1,000.

I can sell it for $10 pay-per-view/downloadable, maybe $12 for Full HD
version. I don't think it's impossible to cover my cost given the strength of
my following.

As for legality, I've acted before twice for studios, and I had the
opportunity to see how they do things. It's not the best guarantee, but I'll
definitely seek a lawyer's advice when the time comes. Thanks for that heads-
up.

